# Teeth whitening



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

My pup's teeth are starting to turn a little yellow now, anyone knows how to whiten their teeth? I do give raw bones with her meal but that is just basic cleaning and hygene no???
I miss the stage when she just got her adult teeth in and they were pearly white


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Turkey necks should clean them right up.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Turkey necks


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

At what age is your pups teeth turning colors. What do you feed the dog > ?

SGCSG


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't get turkey necks here, most turkeys are frozen and prepacked here and only sell during Christmas.

@sehrgutcsg
she's 11 months now. She eats orijen large puppy, supplemented with raw.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

You could just brush them..or use oral gel

As for turkey necks, you can look for the Primal ones...or order some online (where are you?)


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Isabella's is also 11 months. Her teeth are bright white. One tooth on each side upper molar so to speak, gets a little brown spot near the crevice, but at that age, they should not be discolored. She has a three pound Eucalyptus stick if it falls on your foot it hurts. She has had it months.. Pictures maybe...

SGCSG


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Raw chicken leg quarters. The whole drumstick and thigh together.


----------



## Volivia (Oct 20, 2013)

My boy is 1 year and 8 months and his teeth are still very white. I use the Fresh Dental jell when ever I remember. I also use the Fresh Dental water additive, and give him a raw hide every day.  I've attached a photo of his teeth and the products I use. hope this helps!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I give bones twice a week, I feed half a chicken once a week, this requires s good amount of chewing.
I also feed all kibble through a kong and have it frozen over night. This makes him work into it. His teeth are shiny
Never brushed his teeth
He is also 11 months


----------

